# Pipe busting



## Kjones3314 (Dec 10, 2015)

Do you guys know what pipe busting is? I have all equipment to pull 3" 4" 6" sewers , I have used this for pulling 2600 foot of 6" and been sitting since,paid 32000 for it,looking to sell to someone that would use it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Never heard of it....

But have you got a HDPE welder that will do 6 & 8" pipe?

I might be interested in that...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Kjones3314 said:


> Do you guys know what pipe busting is? I have all equipment.


Please excuse this dumb Florida boy, but I've heard of it from some of the northern plumbers who say the temps in the distribution pipes tend to lower and then expand causing "pipe busting".

I thought this was a natural occurrence... but your saying you have all the equipment to do this your self? Hmm, who knew?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Hell you don't need no special tools to do some pipe busting. A regular old sledge should do just fine.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Post up an intro and then you can tell us all about it.


----------



## Kjones3314 (Dec 10, 2015)

I hope you guys are kidding,
I'm not talking about busting a pipe with a sledge 

http://youtu.be/3BSaLHvLELM


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Kjones3314 said:


> I hope you guys are kidding,
> I'm not talking about busting a pipe with a sledge
> 
> http://youtu.be/3BSaLHvLELM


Well we've been known to bust stones until an intro is made...

Sounds like you might be qualified to be here and writing an intro post is kinda painless like a secret handshake for admission to the club...

But seriously have you got an hdpe welder?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Back off redwood I'm looking for a sweet tugger package here. But seriously you need to tell us about yourself if you want any of us to take you seriously. That and we kinda frown on whoring on our site if you're not willing to be a contributing member.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

That and judging by the Russian YouTube the shipping may be expensive for a tric unit?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PPRI said:


> Back off redwood I'm looking for a sweet tugger package here.


No Dice Chumley...

I want the HDPE Welder Bad...

Lets talk $$,$$$


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Kjones3314 said:


> I hope you guys are kidding,
> I'm not talking about busting a pipe with a sledge
> 
> http://youtu.be/3BSaLHvLELM


I've heard nothing but bad stuff about that company.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How do we know if the merchandise in question is stolen?


----------



## Kjones3314 (Dec 10, 2015)

It probably is stolen ,I'll assume the tric company has stole all the material to make it 
Some of you guys are about silly as they come 
oint_up_2:?how we know your a plumber and not a mcdonalds order taker.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Not a plumber here, just another smart a$$. Read his screen name and you will see beter.... Kjones3314 (cojo... in spanish) Please, can someone show him the door?


----------



## Kjones3314 (Dec 10, 2015)

Cojo in Spanish ? Get off the crack


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Not a plumber here, just another smart a$$. Read his screen name and you will see beter.... Kjones3314 (cojo... in spanish) Please, can someone show him the door?


 








He's gone. Banned.


----------



## Kjones3314 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'll I did was ask a simple question on pipe busting n look at all the remarks ,wow really


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

No you didn't ask anything. You tried to hawk your wares


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Kjones3314 said:


> I'll I did was ask a simple question on pipe busting n look at all the remarks ,wow really












Shouldn't have acted like a douche.

I see that you've posted a picture of your license. According to the site rules you may join. But due to your surly attitude, the ban stays in effect for {7} days. It would have been permanent, but I see that you are actually a licensed plumber.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A few years ago I found this great site but noticed immediately that an introduction was required. No big deal, a paragraph describing myself and I was welcomed as a member.

For the life of me I don't see how people miss the obvious requirement of an intro. Of course the ones that do get mad when they're told to post the intro, as if we're the bad guys.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

my mom was busting pipes back in the day before any of this technology hit the scene


----------

